# DFW SR and KA garage sale!!



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

I am posting this link to my thread on Freshalloy.com because the post is too long for me to make again!
http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=&vc=1&PHPSESSID= 

Thanks guys!


----------

